# Oh My!!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Looky what they were bangin' the other day!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome pic...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have only caught a few on those. I will have to break a few out Saturday. Nice pic


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like a spawn sac and a pink trout worm ?


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They can't get enough of it....The P-Dub!!!!


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

When you finger blast his gills do you use one or two fingers? I always have a hard time holding them for pictures too.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

jignmaggot said:


> When you finger blast his gills do you use one or two fingers? I always have a hard time holding them for pictures too.


I try to get all five in there if I can! One in between each gill layer works best for gripping....Thanks.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to give away your fishing honey hole, but in what body of water are you catching steelhead? I've never caught one and fishing the maumee is the closest piece of water that might produce steelhead.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

What brand worm is that? I've tried the gulp worms a few times with no luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are MadRiver paddle tail trout worms (shrimp scented)...I got them at Dick's. I also use the Berkley trout worm and they work well too.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Not to give away your fishing honey hole, but in what body of water are you catching steelhead? I've never caught one and fishing the maumee is the closest piece of water that might produce steelhead.
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


from erie .. anywhere east of the rocky is good .. i have got a few out of the black river bass fishing .


----------

